# The New York Knicks will be dangerous come playoff time...



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah thats right!

Knicks are a wildcard. With some trades, we will move into contenders status.

To put blountly i think we can compete with anyone, we can play any style. I would love a Heat/Knick playoffs and knock them out and give them another heartbreaker baby!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex-U50tT4aI&search=Allan Houston

Shaq vs Curry and Crawford and Starbury vs Wade

Zeke will have this team scoring in bunches just like the Suns.

I think my Knicks will be exciting, and will make noise this season.

We have alot of talent. 

And a great coach.

I see some big moves for the Knicks either before the season, or at the deadline. (Mo Taylor,J.Rose) expiring contracts.

Sorry Bulls fans Zeke ain't giving you Oden, i expect Zeke to be coach of the year.

You will regret the Curry trade when Zeke maximises Curry's massive talent.

He will lite a fire under Curry's ***, just like he did for JO.

Curry under Zeke next year will be an All Star 19 ppg 8 rpg 2ast 1blk FG 56% FT 70%

Ty Thomas? Please....

Oh and that Ben Wallace signing 4 years 60 million dollars is a joke. Ben Wallace is fastly declining. Shaq and Curry own his ***.

I know your gonna trade Chandler for the old PJ Brown?

Pathetic!

No need to bookmark this thread, i will bring it back up.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

No


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

i gotta learn the hack that takes away rep points. get the dude in negative points.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The only way they'll be dangerous come playoff time is by improving another team via trade.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

If they had chemistry, maybe.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The only way the Knicks will be dangerous come playoff time is if one of them hits a fellow golfer with a tee shot.


----------



## 35553 (May 13, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> The only way the Knicks will be dangerous come playoff time is if one of them hits a fellow golfer with a tee shot.


lol, i thought players were fishing during playoffs.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

to put it "blountly", you sir, are a edit


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Yeah thats right!
> 
> Knicks are a wildcard. With some trades, we will move into contenders status.
> 
> ...


Knicks won't even come close to winning the division, and you expect them to compete with the Heat?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Not happening.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They have ****ty offensive players that will miss with a hand in their face. Crawford can make it with a hand in his face, just at a low percentage. Curry can score on a triple team but can't pass, which is the limiting factor on him. At the end of the day, if its close, Gordon will hit a game winner and leave Knicks fans crying.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i read that first post and my sarcasm detector blew up

good post


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hate and hate all you want, the Knicks are going to shock the world. 

Prepare,MSG will be the best home court in basketball this coming season. 

Zeke will show his championchip fire and will these young Knicks under his command.

Zeke will have (Marbury 21 ppg 10 ast) and (Francis 19ppg 6ast 7rpg) backcourt playing like Thomas and Dumars did back in the day. 

(Crawford 14ppg) will be instant offense off the bench ala Vinny Johnson. 

Curry will become the 2nd best center in the NBA and an All Star 19ppg 8rpg 2apg 1blk FG 56% FT 70%

Frye will open up the offense for everyone with his versatily inside-outside game 18 ppg 9rpg FG 50% 3PT 35% FT 83%

(Nate 10ppg) will be a spark off the bench instant offense, and enegy.

(Renaldo Balkman 9ppg 7rpg 1blk 1stl) will be their defensive stopper ala Artest, Bowen Prince,and great rebounder.

David Lee will provide the dirty work (8ppg 8rpg)

Jerome James will be a thug under Zeke like he was for Nate McMillan.

Jackie Butler will provide another big body that can score (7ppg 4rpg 49%)

Malik Rose championchip expirince top notch post defender, intangibles heart. 

Q-Rich,Taylor,and J.Rose will be used as trade bait to improve the roster even more. 

Depending what they get for those guys that Knicks should extremely dangerous.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Hate and hate all you want, the Knicks are going to shock the world.
> 
> Zeke will have (Marbury 21 ppg 10 ast) and (Francis 19ppg 6ast 7rpg) backcourt playing like Thomas and Dumars did back in the day.
> 
> ...


Must have been one nice dream...

You're asking for _way_ too much


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

epic delusion


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

frank9007 said:


> Yeah thats right!
> 
> Knicks are a wildcard. With some trades, we will move into contenders status.
> 
> ...


Well, I'll bookmark it just in case.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Hate and hate all you want, the Knicks are going to shock the world.
> 
> Prepare,MSG will be the best home court in basketball this coming season.
> 
> ...


So the Knicks are going to average 125 ppg? And 39 rpg from only 5 players? Sounds solid.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Someone forgot to take his crazy pills this morning.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

are they killing a playoff contender with knives and guns?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Knicks will never win a championship as long as they have to go through Madison Square Gordon.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

man, what the **** are you smoking dude? This is some of the craziest **** I have ever read. Wow.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

frank9007 said:


> Yeah thats right!
> 
> Knicks are a wildcard. With some trades, we will move into contenders status.
> 
> ...





frank9007 said:


> Hate and hate all you want, the Knicks are going to shock the world.
> 
> Prepare,MSG will be the best home court in basketball this coming season.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedBull80 (Jul 3, 2006)

To the original poster, YOU ARE DEAD RIGHT! I agree with you 100% on everything you stated. The Bulls organization is flat out retarded and is a failure.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

btw the knicks just signed ronaldo balkman. reports say the contract included $165 million for 15 years, with $50 million paid upon signing. and it comes with a no-trade clause

knicks are challengers to chicago for the best offseason so far


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

the knicks will be a serious contender... for the 1st pick in the lottery


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Intense Enigma said:


> epic delusion


30 wins alone is a epic delusion for that team


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh i love it! 

Everyone will not just eat their words, but they will choke on them. 

For years, and years the Knicks have been a doormat, but the best GM in basketball Isiah Thomas will do what "2 hall of fame coaches" could not. 

Zeke has been unfairly critized by everyone. 

Isiah has the toughest job in sports, and thats being GM of the Knicks.

Since december of 2003 he turned a roster full crap, into probably the most talented team in basketball. 

It has mixture of young and veteran players. 

The Knicks have the most talented backcourt in all of basketball. 

As soon as the Knicks start winning, and the buzz is back in New York and the Garden is shaking players around the league will ask for trades and would want to join the Knicks. 

KG is that you?

When Larry the Clown was fired the league cringe with dissapointment. 

Zeke trusted 2 hall of fame coaches and that are his only mistakes as GM. Even then those moves were great on paper. 

So Zeke will makes those clowns look real bad this season. 

The league biggest fear is for the Knicks to get back on the track, but it's inevitable Zeke will get them back.

Everybody will want to play for the Knicks after next season when Zeke has them as an up and coming team.

In New York you max pay and and massive perks + endorsements+nightlife+ media exposure popurality+the city is icing on the cake. 

Fear! and Fear! with anxiety cause the Knicks are coming back. 

Nobody can compete with Dolan dollar for dollar.

So like i said keep taking shots at the Knicks but you will regret it

When it happens don't hide, but you probably will.

:clap:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Auggie said:


> the knicks will be a serious contender... for the 1st pick in the lottery


Actually, thats a very false statement.


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

> For years, and years the Knicks have been a doormat, but *the best GM in basketball Isiah Thomas* will do what "2 hall of fame coaches" could not.


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA ok hes not serious.


Actually though, on paper the Knicks wouldnt be that bad if they just had chemistry. Francis and Marbury IS an incredibly talented backcourt. Eddy Curry is a solid center, obviously not a star, but solid. Quentin Richardson is a player I dont like but hes a good shooter that another team cant leave open. Crawford is a solid 6th man. Frye and Nate Robinson are decent. This team has the talent to be in the playoff race, they just dont have chemistry.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

When will the Knicks fans learn? That team is horrible, i feel like crying when i just mention their name.


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

Ill bet they will be better than last year though because last year they had a lot of injuries and stuff to deal with.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Dangerous come playoff time? You mean like at home watching the games with a gun? Thats the only kind of dangerous I can see from them this year.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Renaldo Balkman


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

23isback said:


>


 LMAO REPPED BUDDY REPPED!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

lessthanjake said:


> Ill bet they will be better than last year though because last year they had a lot of injuries and stuff to deal with.


 Ofcourse they will.... They will win around 28-35 games next year..

No playoffs until Isiah is fired boys


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

They'll be dangerous if they take any of my fishing spots.


----------



## Moo2K4 (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow....after reading this thread....I don't know what to say or how to start this. First and foremost, the Knicks won't go anywhere next year. They'll be going to the lottery once again and the Bulls will probably end up with that pick too thanks to the genius GM that is Isiah Thomas. 

Secondly, to think that you're gonna get that much production out of that team is insane. Francis and Marbury can't coexist at all and I wouldn't doubt to see Francis gone before the season even begins. Balkman won't give you that kind of production in his prime. He was a waste of a pick at #20 and that alone shows how dumb Thomas is. Curry won't be an All Star either. He won't even put up those 19/8 numbers you're prediciting. Beyond that, he's at best the 4th best center out East behind Shaq, Wallace, and JO. Hell, if 'Meka would stay healthy, he'd drop further, and if Dwight Howard was considered a center, there's an even further drop.

Next, Zeke doesn't have the toughest job in sports. That belongs to Joe Torre. But that's a completely different subject right there.

Nextly....Zeke didn't light a fire under JO...he gave him playing time, and that's all he needed. He already had the talent and ability, he just needed some PT to showcase it. 

Lets see...Rose isn't a top notch post defender...he's old and undersized and will get destroyed by the likes of Dwight Howard, JO, etc.

You know...I'm just gonna stop now.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I see them being a danger to themselves, thats about it.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Wow, I'm glad to see that there are some real fans out there still . . . Of course there's no way that the Knickerbockers are going to average 125 PPG, let alone from 5 players. I do agree that they may play a bit better, but that won't translate to any wins it just means that they don't have Larry Brown hovering over their shoulder whispering that he'll trade them if they screw up.

Look, Zeke is a terrible coach, terrible GM and Dolan is a horrible basketball owner. I will say that Dolan giving Thomas the 1 year window was a decent move, allbeit about 2 years too late.


----------



## Net4Life (Jul 30, 2005)

Sure the knicks will be dangerous.. watch out for the fire hazard at penn station after the Nets smoke them right out of the atlantic division.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Moo2K4 said:


> Wow....after reading this thread....I don't know what to say or how to start this. First and foremost, the Knicks won't go anywhere next year. They'll be going to the lottery once again and the Bulls will probably end up with that pick too thanks to the genius GM that is Isiah Thomas.
> 
> Secondly, to think that you're gonna get that much production out of that team is insane. Francis and Marbury can't coexist at all and I wouldn't doubt to see Francis gone before the season even begins. Balkman won't give you that kind of production in his prime. He was a waste of a pick at #20 and that alone shows how dumb Thomas is. Curry won't be an All Star either. He won't even put up those 19/8 numbers you're prediciting. Beyond that, he's at best the 4th best center out East behind Shaq, Wallace, and JO. Hell, if 'Meka would stay healthy, he'd drop further, and if Dwight Howard was considered a center, there's an even further drop.
> 
> ...


 Repped


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Net4Life said:


> Sure the knicks will be dangerous.. watch out for the fire hazard at penn station after the Nets smoke them right out of the atlantic division.


Repped.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

What are y'all talking about!? Of course the Knicks will be dangerous. They have Renoldo Balkman, the best player to come into the league since LeBron James. A Durrrr. And stop ripping on Isiah; the man is a genious.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Remember back when the Knicks were going to be really good this past season? Better than the Nets was what alot of people were saying. Well, worst or 2nd worst team in the league is pretty close to being really good, I suppose, if you are a delusional Knick fan.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

of course isiah's knicks are dangerous, theyre a threat to make any other team a contender. just look at the bulls.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> When will the Knicks fans learn? That team is horrible, i feel like crying when i just mention their name.


When will Vince Carter fans learn? He's not a top-5 player. I feel like crying when I just mention the thought.








...I'm sorry I just had to get that out.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> *Remember back when the Knicks were going to be really good this past season? Better than the Nets was what alot of people were saying.* Well, worst or 2nd worst team in the league is pretty close to being really good, I suppose, if you are a delusional Knick fan.


And they were right, but the memo never got to Larry the Clown. He put his personal agenda over the Knicks and sabotage their season.

Next season with Zeke as coach you will see the real Knicks. The Knicks Isiah wanted you to see, the ones that would have made him executive of the year. 

But Zeke now that Zeke is doing dual role he will win coach and excecutive of the year all in the same year. 

It's going to be an unbelivable thing to see. In fact it's better for the Knicks to be doubted because Zeke will use that to his advantage.

So keep taking shots and doubting these Knicks, because it will make that much sweeter when you eating crow.

Net fans you guys are a joke and an overrated team. The Knicks are more talented and have a better coach to boot. 

Better home court better everything really. 

Your still the little brother no matter what.

:clap:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

frank9007 said:


> And they were right, but the memo never got to Larry the Clown. He put his personal agenda over the Knicks and sabotage their season.
> 
> Next season with Zeke as coach you will see the real Knicks. The Knicks Isiah wanted you to see, the ones that would have made him executive of the year.
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Yeah, if it weren't for Larry, the Knicks would have been better than the Nets. I love it. A 20 win season and the Knicks fans are still bragging. You guys are characatures of yourselves. Unbelieveable. Absolutely unbelieveable. Enjoy the offseason, its the only time of the year where you can have any hope, after all.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> And they were right, but the memo never got to Larry the Clown. He put his personal agenda over the Knicks and sabotage their season.
> 
> Next season with Zeke as coach you will see the real Knicks. The Knicks Isiah wanted you to see, the ones that would have made him executive of the year.
> 
> ...


Yeah, whatever you say dude. You're exactly right. We're little brother. You're better at everything, except winning of course, but it's all good because you sell alot of overpriced tickets to the yuppies and businessmen of Manhattan. We're a joke, because winning is really funny. Better front office too, because Rod Thorn is an idiot, I mean, he's so bad I hope he's fired. Larry's a clown but Isiah is the next Red Auerbach.

BTW, this is what you and everyone else in NYC have to look forward to.




























Makes Madison Square Garden look like a toilet, oh wait...


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ras said:


> When will Vince Carter fans learn? He's not a top-5 player. I feel like crying when I just mention the thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Good stuff.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

gotta love the ol knick fan


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Net2 said:


> Yeah, whatever you say dude. You're exactly right. We're little brother. You're better at everything, except winning of course, but it's all good because you sell alot of overpriced tickets to the yuppies and businessmen of Manhattan. We're a joke, because winning is really funny. Better front office too, because Rod Thorn is an idiot, I mean, he's so bad I hope he's fired. Larry's a clown but Isiah is the next Red Auerbach.
> 
> BTW, this is what you and everyone else in NYC have to look forward to.
> 
> ...


Stop it! 

Nothing matches Madison Square Garden, NOTHING!

Better front office? Yeah when the Knicks had Scott Layden you did. But since Zeke took over the thrash that Layden left he's been putting this team together. 

Your ownership group can't compete with Dolan and the Knicks they just can't.

Thorn wished he knew talent like Zeke does.

I would have loved to see any GM let alone Rod Thorn take over a team that consisted of Howard Eisley,Shandon Anderson,C.Weatherspoon,KurtThomas,Keith Van Horn,Frank Williams,Charlie Ward,Othella Harrington, a broken down Allan Houston, and other scrubs. 

All these scrubs totalled over 100 million dollars++ with long crappy contracts. 

In 2 and half years Zeke has turned the trash Layden left into 

ChanningFrye,Nate Robinson,David Lee,MardyCollins,Renaldo Balkman Eddy Curry,Jamal Crawford,Stephon Marbury,Jackie Butler,Quentin Richardson,Steve Francis,Malik Rose, Qyntell Woods (Jalen Rose Expiring Trade bait asset)(Mo Taylor(Expiring Trade Bait asset)

Now have any GM under the preassure of New York turn them around. 

Yeah they can't.

When Zeke turns these Knicks around he will be looked as the best GM in basketball.

Oh and if you think the squad is good as it is now, wait till we add more talent with Zekes moves. I hear K-Mart is getting real healthy up in Denver and he's pissed. 

We could get him for Mo Taylor if want him. We really don't even need moves but if we trade some of our expiring contracts, and do some deals it will makes us that much better.

Jason Kidd fears Marbury he always has. Zeke will give him all the pointers, coach him and make him better player. 

When that happens you will finally realise Marbury is better than Kidd.

I'm being dead serious too.

Laugh now, but Zeke and Knicks will get the last laugh.

:clap:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

frank9007 said:


> Stop it!
> 
> Nothing matches Madison Square Garden, NOTHING!
> 
> ...



Honestly, this is a joke right?
I thought maybe you were being serious at first, but at this point I really hope that's not the case.

Enthusiastic optimism is one thing.. but


> Oh and if you think the squad is good as it is now, (no one does) wait till we add more talent with Zekes moves. I hear K-Mart is getting real healthy up in Denver and he's pissed.


 just screams satire.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I hope this doesn't last all off-season and into the regular season...


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

frank9007 said:


> Stop it!
> 
> Nothing matches Madison Square Garden, NOTHING!
> 
> ...


dude i understand supporting your teams, but this is insane.. oh, I went to a game in msg this past year against the sixers and that place is a dump. No fun to watch a game in at all, especially when all the knicks fans themselves are wondering when they are going to blow a lead [which they eventually did and AI dropped like 48] hahaha.. but, keep dreaming i guess. I just don't see this happening or where you get these crazy ideas.


And, stephon marbury is good he really is but j. kidd is far more superior to him. It's not even close man. At all.


----------



## De_dauntless (Oct 2, 2003)

The only way the Knicks would be dangerous is if Larry Brown hunts down Isiah for his money at the Garden, Jack Bauer style.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

there needs to be a hall of fame forum....

and this should be the first thread in there.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

i would have to agree with you. curry is primed to have a breakthrough season. and marbury seems more comfortable now. francis and the rest of the guys sure have the talent to support starbury. they just need chemistry and good breaks. keeping the team healthy is a key too. the bench will have to also step up. q-rich is a contender for 6th man of the year if he does the same things he did with phoenix a few years back.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

please do not dump ALL Knick fans in the same category.

the Knicks suck now, and probably will for some time, I'm the first to admit that.

but the Knicks are a legendary sports franchise (though one of the worst at the moment), who helped put the NBA and professional basketball on the map for years, before most your teams even existed.

I'm proud to be a Knick fan, even if it means watching Starbury play for himself, IT run the payroll into the ground, and Dolan twiddle his thumbs and hike up the cable bill.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Stop it!
> 
> Nothing matches Madison Square Garden, NOTHING!
> 
> ...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Auggie said:


> the knicks will be a serious contender... for the 1st pick in the lottery


Which they will promptly fork over to Chicago.

If I were paxson, I'd notify Isaiah Thomas of my intent to swap picks RIGHT NOW TODAY. :laugh:

No need to wait for actual results. We know the outcome.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think the Knicks are going to surprise a few people. Word is, they want to run, and if they can't win at least 33-35 games running, with that roster, then I guess Isiah does deserve the boot.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

How are they going to be so dangerous from home? :wink:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I think the Knicks are going to surprise a few people. Word is, they want to run, and if they can't win at least 33-35 games running, with that roster, then I guess Isiah does deserve the boot.


Isiah deserved the boot a long time ago.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Net2 said:


> Isiah deserved the boot a long time ago.


 Maybe so, but he's been whining about how the team isn't being used right. Now he gets a chance to use them right, and if he does do well, I guess we're wrong. And we have to take all this stuff back.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Maybe so, but he's been whining about how the team isn't being used right. Now he gets a chance to use them right, and if he does do well, I guess we're wrong. And we have to take all this stuff back.


He had the opportunity in Toronto and he didn't deliver.

He had the opportunity with the CBA and he might as well have soaked the headquarters building with kerosene and light the ***** on fire. 

There's really no feeling inside me that makes me think he's going to prove me wrong, but who knows?


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeAMZaBWYFs








Isiah Thomas = GM of the Year + Coach of the year

:clap:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeAMZaBWYFs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't bet on it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD3U-uqFnAc&search=Jason%20Kidd%20knicks


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Net2 said:


> He had the opportunity in Toronto and he didn't deliver.
> 
> He had the opportunity with the CBA and he might as well have soaked the headquarters building with kerosene and light the ***** on fire.
> 
> There's really no feeling inside me that makes me think he's going to prove me wrong, but who knows?


WTF? He got the Raptors a SUPERSTAR (T-Mac) He got them a stud point guard Mighty Mouse (Roy) He got them a stud big man (Camby) 

Toronto was stupid for not being able took keep those players. Thats great core to build around and they ****ed it up. 

He took over the CBA and had things in place for everybody to money, but stupid David Stern acted like a biatch like always. 

Isiah will prove the haters wrong.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

ok first, lets list some teams that will sweep (or 3-1, 2-1, 2-0) the knicks during the reg season (approximately based on last season),
Miami, Detroit, Charlotte, Lakers, New Jersey, Milwaukee, Phil, Boston, Washington, San Antonio, Chicago, Minnesota

Based on that right there already puts them out of contention for a playoff spot, They only beat Utah, Cleveland and Sacramento (albeit Ron Artest) consistently, definetly weakest team in the East....espicially with Orlando, Charlotte, Toronto, Boston and Atlanta are all on the rise......but thats not to say New York cant improve, its just that these other teams have got new aditions which will speed up the process.....congratulations chicago, you have just earnt yourself a top 5 pick in the 2007 draft......


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> WTF? He got the Raptors a SUPERSTAR (T-Mac) He got them a stud point guard Mighty Mouse (Roy) He got them a stud big man (Camby)
> 
> Toronto was stupid for not being able took keep those players. Thats great core to build around and they ****ed it up.


Still failed to bring them to the playoffs.



> He took over the CBA and had things in place for everybody to money, but stupid David Stern acted like a biatch like always.


And you know this how?

Maybe it had something to do with his mis-management of the CBA before he ever negotiated with the NBA regarding a sale.



> Isiah will prove the haters wrong.


Highly doubtful

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv-75Cb7uZk&search=Isiah%20Thomas


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

dwade3 said:


> ok first, lets list some teams that will sweep (or 3-1, 2-1, 2-0) the knicks during the reg season (approximately based on last season),
> Miami, Detroit, Charlotte, Lakers, New Jersey, Milwaukee, Phil, Boston, Washington, San Antonio, Chicago, Minnesota
> 
> Based on that right there already puts them out of contention for a playoff spot, They only beat Utah, Cleveland and Sacramento (albeit Ron Artest) consistently, definetly weakest team in the East....espicially with Orlando, Charlotte, Toronto, Boston and Atlanta are all on the rise......but thats not to say New York cant improve, its just that these other teams have got new aditions which will speed up the process.....congratulations chicago, you have just earnt yourself a top 5 pick in the 2007 draft......


Nothing is guaranteed in NBA. 

The Knicks really don't need major aditions like thosE other teams.

The Knicks were a playoff team last year if not for the Larry the Clown.

The Knicks added what they needed in the draft DEFENSE!

The Knicks are the deapest team in the NBA. They can play uptempo, slow down grind it out type of game and can score inside and outside.

Don't go by last year, like i said Larry the Clown is now gone and Zeke is in. 

The Knicks roster as it is will make the playoffs, any addition via trade or mid-level is just gravy.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> WTF? He got the Raptors a SUPERSTAR (T-Mac) *He got them a stud point guard Mighty Mouse (Roy) * He got them a stud big man (Camby)
> 
> Toronto was stupid for not being able took keep those players. Thats great core to build around and they ****ed it up.
> 
> ...


The fun never ends.. :rofl:


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Root planing*

_The New York Knicks will be dangerous come playoff time.._

How? Are they going to be pissed off watching the game from their houses? Are they capable of shooting people or something then?


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

The OUTLAW said:


> Dangerous come playoff time? You mean like at home watching the games with a gun? Thats the only kind of dangerous I can see from them this year.


See what I get for not reading the whole thread


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Nothing is guaranteed in NBA.
> 
> The Knicks really don't need major aditions like thosE other teams.
> 
> ...


first of all Mr. New York Knickerjocker, the NBA is an evolution, every team every year needs to make changes, improve upon last year.

You say they added 2 new defensive players(a forward and guard), how are they gonna get time in front of Jalen Rose, Frye, Lee, Richardson, Robinson, Marbury and Francis......just wont happen......so scrap that idea...this team doesnt need defense, Larry Brown tried that, Isiah isnt a defensive minded coach with the team hes put together (their center gets 6 rebounds a game for crying out loud.....)

I agree that they can play uptempo, but arent the deepest team in the league, there is no way they can grind out a game, last season they gave up so many half time leads its not funny......

and last but not least, how can a team that won 23 games last season somehow out of thin air win another 20 and make the playoffs??? do u understand what kind of player u need to have a 20 game turn around in a season, u need steve nash or shaq MVP CALIBER PLAYERS, the closest thing to an MVP in New York is Spike Lee so i dont see that happenin buddy.....


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Nate505 said:


> See what I get for not reading the whole thread



You should. It's turning out to be quite the doozy.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Nothing is guaranteed in NBA.
> 
> The Knicks really don't need major aditions like thosE other teams.


No they need major subtractions. But someone forgot to tell Isiah.



> The Knicks were a playoff team last year if not for the Larry the Clown.


Larry Brown may be an *******, but he's 10x the coach Isiah will ever be. And any team that wins less than 25 games under any coach is not a playoff team.



> The Knicks added what they needed in the draft DEFENSE!


But you just said that they didn't need any major additions...



> The Knicks are the deapest team in the NBA. They can play uptempo, slow down grind it out type of game and can score inside and outside


False.



> Don't go by last year, like i said Larry the Clown is now gone and Zeke is in.
> 
> The Knicks roster as it is will make the playoffs, any addition via trade or mid-level is just gravy.


But you guys have the same roster as last year!


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

:nonono: Your still in denial.

The Knicks WERE A PLAYOFF TEAM LAST YEAR, had Larry Brown not *sabotage* the season with his personal agenda's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabotage

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=sabotage+dictionary&btnG=Search

Right now we the best young front court in the east, and the 2nd best in the NBA next to the Suns if Amare gets back at 100%

We have the same roster that should have made the playoffs, but now we got even better. Zeke will play to the teams strenghts. 

The young guys will be alot better than they were last year. This kid Balkman is going to be a stopper in the NBA. 

Mardy Collins can defend and controll the ball so Marbury/Francis/Crawford will benefit from that.

Zeke will mesh this talented team together. 

As it stands right now, I see the Knicks winning 50 games just on talent. 




That's what Larry Brown should have done, but he is stupid clown. 

And when we get into the playoffs we matchup with any team bar none. 

The Knicks defense will improve under Zeke, but the offense will be the best in the NBA.

The Suns will be the only team that can score as much as the Knicks. 

Expect to see a few Knicks to be in the all star game this season, Curry and Marbury are locks regardless.

Frye,Francis,Crawford all have a chance aswell.

Knicks have the best bench in the NBA by far. We have 6th man candidates all over it.




Any thing Zeke add's via trades (MO Taylor,J.Rose) is just gravy baby. Zeke is waiting to rape the next GM. He's raped some of the best so called GM's (Paxson,Colangelo,R.C.Buford) and he raped the magic gm with the Francis trade aswell. Took atvantage of the poor Raptors with the J.Rose trade aswell.

Basically he's won every trade he's been involved in. 

Best GM in basketball as far as i'm concerned. 

Remember when Zeke got the coaching job of the Pacers, he told Donnie Walsh to trade Dale Davis for Jermaine O'neal, worked out great din't it?. He also told Donnie Walsh to trade Jalen Rose for Ron Artest and Brad Miller. 

Zeke is waiting to take advantage of the moron GM who will let himself this offseason, or at the deadline. 

Just hope it isn't your gm.



If got some bad news for Portland and Nuggets fans tho.

I'm warming up to the idea of trading Jalen Rose for Miles and Randolph, which apperantly Zeke is thinking about according to my sources.

This deal has been on the table for a while now.

There is also a new rumor involving the Nuggets, Camby and K-Mart wan't to come back to New York. 

The trade would look something like this according to the source.

J.Rose/(S&T)J.Butler/Next years 1st Round pick for K-Mart and Camby

Zeke want's Camby, but but George Carl doesn't wan't to deal with Zeke. 

Nuggets owner wan'ts out of K-Mart's nasty contract and thats why the trade is being discussed. 

Nobody want's to give an expiting contract for K-Mart but the Knicks. But Camby would have to be involved.

The 2 hold ups are George Karl and Denver wanting D Lee. The Nuggets are shopping K-Mart but they only get trash deals.

But If any of those 2 trades go down we are the best team in the NBA.




Quite frankly Zeke has a assembled a complete team as it is, but i'm glad he's not resting his laurels.

Knicks fans should thank Zeke for the great team hes put together, but the media has people brainwashed.

That will change startng next season.

:clap:


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

frank9007 said:


> :nonono: Your still in denial.
> 
> The Knicks WERE A PLAYOFF TEAM LAST YEAR, had Larry Brown not *sabotage* the season with his personal agenda's.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I just finished reading this whole thread. LMAO!! This guy is unbelievable. Theres no way in hell this guy can be serious.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

And i thought AJC NJC was a big fan of his own team.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

frank9007 said:


> :nonono: Your still in denial.
> 
> The Knicks WERE A PLAYOFF TEAM LAST YEAR, had Larry Brown not *sabotage* the season with his personal agenda's.
> 
> ...


Now, you're from new york so I'm going to be careful... but I just think you're crazy as gnarls barkley would say. Wow dude, I just don't know what else to say.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> :nonono: Your still in denial.
> 
> The Knicks WERE A PLAYOFF TEAM LAST YEAR, had Larry Brown not *sabotage* the season with his personal agenda's.
> 
> ...


Spike?? Is that you???


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> :nonono: Your still in denial.
> 
> The Knicks WERE A PLAYOFF TEAM LAST YEAR, had Larry Brown not *sabotage* the season with his personal agenda's.
> 
> ...


[strike] Homer of the Year. [/strike] Hands down. The season hasn't even started yet. This must be a new record.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> :nonono: Your still in denial.


Am I now



> The Knicks WERE A PLAYOFF TEAM LAST YEAR, had Larry Brown not *sabotage* the season with his personal agenda's.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabotage
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=sabotage+dictionary&btnG=Search


You don't have to tell me the meaning of sabatoge.



> Right now we the best young front court in the east, and the 2nd best in the NBA next to the Suns if Amare gets back at 100%


No you don't



> We have the same roster that should have made the playoffs, but now we got even better. Zeke will play to the teams strenghts.
> 
> The young guys will be alot better than they were last year. This kid Balkman is going to be a stopper in the NBA.
> 
> ...


You have the same roster that won 23 games.

So you expect a team that won 23 games last year to make a 27 game improvement because of a new coach and two rookies? 

I'm sorry but I can't see it.



> That's what Larry Brown should have done, but he is stupid clown.


This is exactly what you don't get. Larry Brown was not the sole reason why this team won 23 games last year.



> And when we get into the playoffs we matchup with any team bar none.
> 
> The Knicks defense will improve under Zeke, but the offense will be the best in the NBA.
> 
> The Suns will be the only team that can score as much as the Knicks.


Too much to ask...



> Expect to see a few Knicks to be in the all star game this season, Curry and Marbury are locks regardless.
> 
> Frye,Francis,Crawford all have a chance aswell.


Stephon Marbury has only been to the ASG twice, last time in 2003. Eddy Curry 0 times.

If Jason Kidd can't get into the ASG, Marbury and Curry don't stand a chance.



> Knicks have the best bench in the NBA by far. We have 6th man candidates all over it.


Do you now.

Miami, San Antonio, and Dallas might have something to say about that.



> Any thing Zeke add's via trades (MO Taylor,J.Rose) is just gravy baby. Zeke is waiting to rape the next GM. He's raped some of the best so called GM's (Paxson,Colangelo,R.C.Buford) and he raped the magic gm with the Francis trade aswell. Took atvantage of the poor Raptors with the J.Rose trade aswell.


Do me a favor, do not use the term "rape" on this board again. It's distatsteful and it's not allowed.

So he's ripped off some of the best GM's in the league? Please, tell me how that happened, because all I see is teams grabbing your young talent, draft picks, and servicable players, and dumping large salaries on you, such as Francis, Marbury, Curry, with wins coming few and far inbetween.

Those GM's, Paxon, Colangelo, Buford, are all heads of winning teams for a reason. Isiah didn't get the better of the deals with any of them. 



> Basically he's won every trade he's been involved in.


Did he now.



> Best GM in basketball as far as i'm concerned.


Not even in his own market is he the best executive.



> Remember when Zeke got the coaching job of the Pacers, he told Donnie Walsh to trade Dale Davis for Jermaine O'neal, worked out great din't it?. He also told Donnie Walsh to trade Jalen Rose for Ron Artest and Brad Miller.


Those were Walsh's moves, not Isiah's.



> Zeke is waiting to take advantage of the moron GM who will let himself this offseason, or at the deadline.
> 
> Just hope it isn't your gm.


Like Buford, who won titles, and Colangelo, who's produced winning teams year after year..



> If got some bad news for Portland and Nuggets fans tho.
> 
> I'm warming up to the idea of trading Jalen Rose for Miles and Randolph, which apperantly Zeke is thinking about according to my sources.
> 
> This deal has been on the table for a while now.


Jalen Rose, an expiring contract, for two headcases with big deals.

Portland would do that deal in a hurry.



> There is also a new rumor involving the Nuggets, Camby and K-Mart wan't to come back to New York.


K-Mart was never in New York...



> The trade would look something like this according to the source.
> 
> J.Rose/(S&T)J.Butler/Next years 1st Round pick for K-Mart and Camby
> 
> ...


Denver would unanimously get the better of that deal, an expiring contract, a promising young big man, and a definite lottery pick for two injury prone big men with huge contracts...it's not even fair.



> Quite frankly Zeke has a assembled a complete team as it is, but *i'm glad he's not resting his laurels*.


As a Net fan wanting to keep a stranglehold on the Atlantic for the next few years, so am I.



> Knicks fans should thank Zeke for the great team hes put together, *but the media has people brainwashed.*
> 
> That will change startng next season.
> 
> :clap:


We'll see, but I think you're asking way too much. The East is super-competitive this year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Knicks will be dangerous come playoff time.That is why all the specatators should be searched before they enter the arenas.At the very least they shouldn't be allowed to carry firearms into the stands at other teams arenas.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I dont think the Knicks will. They have a point guard who wont pass, a shooting guard that cant shoot, and big men that cant rebound, and none of them play defense.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

this frank9007 seriously has no idea what he is talkin bout, the Knicks aint done **** since 1999 made the playoffs like 2 or 3 times since then, seriously dude, whys is gonna change.....


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

frank9007 said:


> To put blountly i think we can compete with anyone, we can play any style. I would love a Heat/Knick playoffs and knock them out and give them another heartbreaker baby!



:rotf: :rotf:


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

If Starbury and Steve Francis can stop being a spoiled cry baby and start learning how to use their wet ears to listen to other teammates and coaches, then they'll have a shot.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Are you playing an NBA video game AS you post this, by chance? lol


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

dwade3 said:


> I agree that they can play uptempo, but arent the deepest team in the league, there is no way they can grind out a game, last season they gave up so many half time leads its not funny......


Actually, I would say the Knicks are one of the deepest teams in the league--possible _the deepest. However you configure their lineups, their second team could easily be capable of beating their first team. Marbury, Francis, J. Rose, Curry, Crawford, and Richardson are all quite capable of averaging 20 ppg, and others such as Frye and Robinson could go for 15 ppg. Does any other team have so many scorers? None that I can think of. 

But the composition and chemistry of this team sucks, and being deep (at least in offense-related terms) doesn't mean the team can run. They have some finishers, I suppose, but who really pushes the ball in an uptempo scheme? Certainly not Francis, and I'm not sold on Marbury having the mindset for it. This is a team of isolation ball-pounders and streak shooters._


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I appreciate the passion of frank9007.

And the Knicks do have a lot of offensive talent. The problem is they have no defensive talent and mediocre rebounding talent. Overall, lack of defense and rebounding will sink them.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> I appreciate the passion of frank9007.
> 
> And the Knicks do have a lot of offensive talent. The problem is they have no defensive talent and mediocre rebounding talent. Overall, lack of defense and rebounding will sink them.


And isiah Thomas will lead them further down the drain.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> I appreciate the passion of frank9007.
> 
> And the Knicks do have a lot of offensive talent. The problem is they have no defensive talent and mediocre rebounding talent. Overall, lack of defense and rebounding will sink them.


You've nicely compressed about 50 of the posts in this thread into three short sentences. Well done. May sanity return to this board.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Listening to Isiah during Summer leagues the other day and watching Balkman, I came away very impressed.

Isiah is trying to implement an offensive system that harkens back to the Red Holzman teams Phil Jackson played on, and frankly a lot of the philosophies that Isiah was spouting were vaguely Zen Master-ish. 

Plus Isiah REAAALLLY believes in Eddy Curry.

Don't be shocked if Balkman makes his way into the rotation by the way and makes a lot of people look stupid. He's an aggressive defense first dude, and on a team of jumpshooters, he could be the guy who changes the team attitude. Clyde thinks he might even end up being the starter at 3. Just because there is so much scoring on the Knicks, that you can afford to have one guy who is somewhat of an offensive liability. But we'll see. I think he could end up being a poor man's Shawn Marion if he develops a little more offensively.

When you look at the Knicks roster, it's an intriguing mass of talent. All it is going to take is the right system, and that's a team that could really take off. And I think Isiah has the right plan. It sounded like a cross between Phil's Triangle offense, and D'Antoni's chuck and run offense.

If they play to their strength--offense, they can mitigate their weaknesses--defense and rebounding.

Though as deep as this team is, there's not a profound reason why they don't pick guys up at halfcourt.

I'm interested to see how it goes.


----------



## jordanrowe31 (Jul 14, 2006)

guys im sorry but the knicks straight up suck they have every team aspect you dont want
i.e
shoot first point guards three of em if you count crawford
no good defenders channing frye is there best
no good rebounders again channing frye
a horrible coach
they seriously suck and people who think they are a playoff threat are deluisional

here are some teams that are clearly better than them RIGHT NOW
1.detroit, i still think they will get 45-50 wins
2.cleveland
3.chicago, good young core good for 45-50 wins
4. new jersey, best threesome in the league
5. millawki, only improves after a playoff appearence last season
6.washington, one more year making the playoffs with there sweet three is very likely
7. orlando, late surge last year almost made the playoffs, mark my words HOWARD will dominate
8. indiana, with al harrington they are still in the playoffs
9. philly, with a i they remain a playoff contender
10. oh gosh and i forgot miami


the only teams they are better than are the bobcats and raptors


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

jordanrowe31 said:


> guys im sorry but the knicks straight up suck they have every team aspect you dont want
> i.e
> shoot first point guards three of em if you count crawford
> no good defenders channing frye is there best
> ...


lol, putting miami as the tenth team in the east or are we just too lazy to put them back to number 1?:biggrin:


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

DuMa said:


> are they killing a playoff contender with knives and guns?


ROFL :rofl:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, if laughing really is good for you, frank9007 has obtained the material necessary to cure cancer in this thread.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Listening to Isiah during Summer leagues the other day and watching Balkman, I came away very impressed.
> 
> Isiah is trying to implement an offensive system that harkens back to the Red Holzman teams Phil Jackson played on, and frankly a lot of the philosophies that Isiah was spouting were vaguely Zen Master-ish.
> 
> ...


Good post futurixsten. Eddy might as well be the key to that team's success.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> millawki


You mean Milwaukee?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

jordanrowe31 said:


> guys im sorry but the knicks straight up suck they have every team aspect you dont want
> i.e
> shoot first point guards three of em if you count crawford
> no good defenders channing frye is there best
> ...


I like the Knicks, but the starter of this thread got way out of hand. The Knicks beating the Heat is an unrealistic view of both teams. They do have the most talented team and the chemistry and their record will be improved. But they don't have a solid rebounder or interior defender to make their team really great. Stephon Marbury should have a great year, as Browns offense restricted his game so much. Steve Francis and him should be able to get out and run now that Larry Brown isn't restricting the team to a half court game. This team could challenge for the Atlantic division as they matchup well with NJ and they should be improved offensively getting out in transition. I think they finish 2nd in the Atlantic Division and then the get bounced out of the playoffs in the 1st round.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The Knicks can be dangerous in the playoff time, but the problem is they need to make it to the playoffs...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

jordanrowe31 said:


> the only teams they are better than are the raptors






:rotf:




*looks at jordanrowe31's age...


oh, ok.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

jordanrowe31 said:


> the only teams they are better than are the bobcats and raptors


uh no. raptors are going to be a solid team with bosh, tj ford, and bargnani. the bobcats are stacked with young talent in felton, may, okafor, and morrison.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Why would you ever bump this thread?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

sloth said:


> The Knicks will never win a championship as long as they have to go through Madison Square Gordon.



Ben Gordon man oh man how are we gonna stop him? Please Renaldo Balkman will lock him up lol just kidding but seriously the Knicks can zone up the Bulls and take him out of the game. They will double him and leave Ben Wallace wide open because he isn't an offensive threat. Ben Gordon isn't consistent enough just yet to score 20 a game of the bench. I'd sure as hell rather go through Gordon than Kobe, Brand, KG, Tim Duncan, Stevie Wonder, ETC. If the Knicks play as a team I wouldn't be suprised to see them take a team like the Bulls or the Cavs to 6 or 7 games.


----------



## MORRISON3 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Do not attack other posters*


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why the **** was this bumped?


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

jordanrowe31 said:


> the only teams they are better than are the bobcats and raptors



The Raptors are stacked with young talent and the same with the Bobcats. Considering the Bobcats swept the Knicks last year, they aren't even better than the Bobcats let alone the Raptors.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ahh so people are bumping my threads now hey?

Trying to get the thread lock could only be the reason.

Seems to me people are getting antsy about the Knicks.

The other thread got locked by Net2 which seemed kinda odd.

I actually would appreaciate to open up the other thread so i can bump up when that time comes.

Alot people should get their bib's ready for the bowls of crow their going to eat. 

I like the Jeffries signining, their weakness last season defensive minded small forward, is now strenght (Jeffries,Balkman)

They fit right into what Zeke will run next season.

Jeffries could play a similar role to that of Diaw in Phoenix, but with better D.

Every Knicks will be improved.

Starbury and Curry will have monster seasons.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

frank9007 brings comedy on BBB.net....he and BallScientist forms a DYNAMIC DUO! :banana: 

HIHAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

If you are familar with the tv show HEROES...it is MSG that causes the explosion

Its gonna be a long year


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I love going against the Knicks in fantasy, they're just so easy for my guys to score against.

LOL, "to put it blountly."


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Knicks might be dangerous in playoff time.Some of the guys who play against them this season might die of shock when they see someone have the audacity to guard them.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

this thread should be exploded


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

...as the knicks


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was going to make a thread where we guess which players will have the best nights of their careers against the Knicks this year.Yao and Tony Parker had their turns the last two nights.I bet Tony is in mourning since he doesn't get to play the Knicks any more this season.Isiah better find a way to score 140 per night with the team he's putting on the floor.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Diable said:


> The Knicks might be dangerous in playoff time.Some of the guys who play against them this season might die of shock when they see someone have the audacity to guard them.


:rofl:


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I was thinking about this thread the other day. Seems like everything in New York is "next year this and this"... "next year this and this"...

When is next year?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> I was thinking about this thread the other day. Seems like everything in New York is "next year this and this"... "next year this and this"...



<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Ahahahahahahaha. That was nothing short of awesome.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Isiah Thomas ran this team into the ground deeper than they already were. Well at least when he gets fired from his coaching job he'll be gone completely from the team. And if you think he won't eventually be fired you have to be smoking something very expensive.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Weren't the Isiah supporters trying to say he was building the pieces for a KG trade? Seems like the way this is going the pieces he has are becoming devalued to the point he won't be able to get much for them


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

To be fair, they have looked decent in the past three games. And they are playing without two starters, and Channing Frye is going through a horrific slump.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing is, who would want to take over this mess. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Mr Dolan wants to make me an offer I would be willing to listen,but I can't guarantee there wouldn't be violence.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Weren't the Isiah supporters trying to say he was building the pieces for a KG trade? Seems like the way this is going the pieces he has are becoming devalued to the point he won't be able to get much for them


Jalen Rose's contract was a mighty nice trading chip as it was going to expire at the endo of the season, but Isiah inexplicably bought him out.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> Jalen Rose's contract was a mighty nice trading chip as it was going to expire at the endo of the season, but Isiah inexplicably bought him out.


It's ISIAH, dude. At this point, what else do you expect?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

2dumb2live said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Well that's downloaded on my computer for forever now.

Repped.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> Jalen Rose's contract was a mighty nice trading chip as it was going to expire at the endo of the season, but Isiah inexplicably bought him out.


 Uh, quick quiz. Who writes the checks, and who is available?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> To be fair, they have looked decent in the past three games. And they are playing without two starters, and Channing Frye is going through a horrific slump.


 no, he just IS horrific


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

2dumb2live said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


What sort of flexibility would letting Penny's contract expire have given them? None. They'd still have been way over the cap.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> What sort of flexibility would letting Penny's contract expire have given them? None. They'd still have been way over the cap.


But doesnt adding Francis make them even deeper in the salary cap? And for 3-4 more years?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> What sort of flexibility would letting Penny's contract expire have given them? None. They'd still have been way over the cap.


C'mon. "Relief" wouldn't have worked for the beat of the song.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> Jalen Rose's contract was a mighty nice trading chip as it was going to expire at the endo of the season, but Isiah inexplicably bought him out.


To get what? Another long-term contract of an overpaid player, that is useful, but still overpaid, and may not be a good fit.

Unless the expiring contract can net you another expiring contract in return, then he's best to just let them die or buy them out.

The rolling forward of contracts got them in the mess in the first place.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

2dumb2live said:


> But doesnt adding Francis make them even deeper in the salary cap? And for 3-4 more years?


Even if they hadn't taken Francis, they'd only have been under the cap when Marbury's contract expires. Which is the same year in which Francis' expires. So taking on Francis didn't affect their cap situation at all. I think.

I may have the years wrong. But this is why I think some of the Isiah critcism is unfair. Like the AD-for-Jalen trade. If they'd let Davis expire, they'd still have been over the cap. So why not trade him for Jalen Rose who may be able to help the team for two years and may be useful as a trade piece? It was a smart move. It didn't work out (ie he didn't help the team much and he wasn't traded), but there was zero downside, to my understanding.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is the greatest you tube EVER!!!!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Even if they hadn't taken Francis, they'd only have been under the cap when Marbury's contract expires. Which is the same year in which Francis' expires. So taking on Francis didn't affect their cap situation at all. I think.
> 
> I may have the years wrong. But this is why I think some of the Isiah critcism is unfair. Like the AD-for-Jalen trade. If they'd let Davis expire, they'd still have been over the cap. So why not trade him for Jalen Rose who may be able to help the team for two years and may be useful as a trade piece? It was a smart move. It didn't work out (ie he didn't help the team much and he wasn't traded), but there was zero downside, to my understanding.


WHAT???


RENALDO BALKMAN BABYYYYYY

the next roniss artestdman

was acquired with dever's no.1 pick via toronto


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

yeeee


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> no, he just IS horrific


Incorrect.:biggrin:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Slow news day...


----------



## NyXpun (Apr 22, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Slow news day...


nice bump


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

lol


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

If they make the playoffs they can win 2 games vs everybody except the pistons and heat...

Dangerous...no
Competitve...probably


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

frank9007 said:


> Yeah thats right!
> 
> Knicks are a wildcard. With some trades, we will move into contenders status.
> 
> ...





Rawse said:


> Well, I'll bookmark it just in case.


Those Knicks sure are dangerous right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

hehe


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's a shame they got sacked with injuries in the second half of the year. It was really looking like it just might happen.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

how bout them knicks.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I had a feeling this thread would come back.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

the knicks suck


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I love this thread so much. I miss frank.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

23isback said:


> how bout them knicks.


:lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

knicks are in the play-offs next season.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

An interesting thread.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Too bad the little kid isn't here to take his lumps.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

frank9007 said:


> Yeah thats right!
> 
> Knicks are a wildcard. With some trades, we will move into contenders status.
> 
> ...


The Cleveland Browns (they're still around right?) have a better chance of winning the nba championship than the knicks. Get it through your thick skull.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah Go Knicks Baby!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

oh those scary knicks with Isiah thomas


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I miss Frank. He was so sure of what he was saying.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Chan said:


> I miss Frank. He was so sure of what he was saying.


Agreed. This is probably my favorite thread ever.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, there should be a thread that catalogs all the other threads that have "bold" or "nutsy" predictions, just so we can come back and seem them at a later date, such as this wonderful gem of a thread ^_^


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

How about them Knicks?


----------



## Movie Extra (Oct 30, 2007)

This thread is quite laughable, but you can't put down a guy for having love for his team. His want for a good team blinds him of their inevitable defeat.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm makin waffles!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> I'm makin waffles!!


You also piss excellence....


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, the very first page of this thread always cracks me up with frank's predictions... Love it, haha ^_^


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This will never die. :lol:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You also piss excellence....


right you are


MeirToTheWise said:


> Lol, the very first page of this thread always cracks me up with frank's predictions... Love it, haha ^_^


Personally I think some of the reaction is funnier than the original post


Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This will never die. :lol:


I'll make sure of it. :azdaja:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Frank was probably the Knick fan who tore his jersey off and chucked it onto the Celtics' court.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

he's not banned as far as i can tell, frank, where are you??? give us some more predictions!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Real said:


> Knicks won't even come close to winning the division, and you expect them to compete with the Heat?


they're competing with the Heat alright, for the doormat of the league :lol:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

damn the anniverssary came up so soon


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Rawse said:


> Frank was probably the Knick fan who tore his jersey off and chucked it onto the Celtics' court.


:lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm shivering in my trousers, I hope the bulls don't meet the knicks in the playoffs. I don't think we could handle them, they're too dangerous!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dont you mean in the nonplayoff playoffs? like, as in, meet me at the park playoffs?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

afobisme said:


> dont you mean in the nonplayoff playoffs? like, as in, meet me at the park playoffs?


:biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

afobisme said:


> dont you mean in the nonplayoff playoffs? like, as in, meet me at the park playoffs?


:lol: yep


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I didnt realize the NBA had an NIT tournament...


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

He probably thinks pro wrestling is real.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

SignGuyDino said:


> He probably thinks pro wrestling is real.


you telling me its not?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that this thread is about them being dangers to society because they have no games to keep them focused.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1RSByXfL4dU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1RSByXfL4dU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thatsnotgross said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1RSByXfL4dU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1RSByXfL4dU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG they won 3 in a row! Best in the East.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the only reason why the knicks will be dangerous come playoff time is because they won't be going..

which means they'll have plenty of free time to roam the streets.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ah, nothing like losing 103-94 to the Clippers at Madison Square Garden. Jamal Crawford shooting 7-21 from the field. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I thought I'd get sick of this, but it just seems to get funnier.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I want the Knicks to become the Tonia Harding of the NBA. They just snap after sucking for so long. 
This is what I want, I'd watch the NBA religiously again if this happened.

*Half Time, NBA Finals. Lakers up 56-43 on the Detroit Pistons*
Camera comes in on Kobe in the hallway
*"Why god? WHY!" Kobe 
"Good lord Kobe, your knee! What happened?" Bill Walton
"Nate Robinson hit me in the knee with a shovel, I dont think I can walk!" Kobe
"Good lord, First Dirk gets tazzered, KG down with bird flu from a contaminated sports drink, now this.......... The New York Knicks have struck again folks..... This is the saddest moment in the history of the NBA." Walton *

Thats the only way the Knicks are going to be a force in the playoffs, but dont get me wrong, I'd sure love to see it happen.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

LOL, Walton would say "sports drink" but no one else. I almost asked who would.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Well, it's been six months. I think it's about time this got bumped again.

I also found these gems...

IT needs to be patient with Curry!
http://www.basketballforum.com/new-...s-isiah-you-need-more-patient-eddy-curry.html



> What? Who? Tyrus Thomas?:rotf
> 
> Eddy Curry was our 2005 1st round lotterry draft pick.
> 
> ...


The High-powered Knicks Offense
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/287038-knicks-will-have-best-offense-nba-next-year.html


> Thats an average of 137 ppg! Obviously they won't score that every game, but they have the talent do so.
> 
> A more realistic number would be 120 ppg average for the year.


You will be missed frank...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Comedy gold.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Truly one of the most epic threads in the history of this board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

oh damn!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

funniest stuff, what happened to Franky?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Franky, you still around?

Eh he's probably still crying and boycotting the board cause the Knicks didn't make it to the playoffs.

He'll come around.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I'm shivering in my trousers, I hope the bulls don't meet the knicks in the playoffs. I don't think we could handle them, they're too dangerous!


Thank god that didnt end up being a problem!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hey we got Derrick Rose out of it !


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

thatsnotgross said:


> <OBJECT height=355 width=425>
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1RSByXfL4dU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></OBJECT>


</P> 

:rotf: :rotf: :rotf: oh my god...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

this thread brings back memories.



Diable said:


> The Knicks might be dangerous in playoff time.Some of the guys who play against them this season might die of shock when they see someone have the audacity to guard them.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Franky, you still around?
> 
> *Eh he's probably still crying and boycotting the board cause the Knicks didn't make it to the playoffs.*
> 
> He'll come around.


we wished you would do the same thing when the bulls didnt make the playoffs


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> we wished you would do the same thing when the bulls didnt make the playoffs


Every post is like pickles on my hamburger. It only takes one to ruin the delicious flavor of the burger (thread) but of course this is like going to the McDonalds and having the mildly retarded kid put 30-40 pickles on the burger.... making it completely not worthwhile and cause me to even regret getting a burger in the first place.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Every post is like pickles on my hamburger. It only takes one to ruin the delicious flavor of the burger (thread) but of course this is like going to the McDonalds and having the mildly retarded kid put 30-40 pickles on the burger.... making it completely not worthwhile and cause me to even regret getting a burger in the first place.


Mmm yum :drool:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This thread is timeless..


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Last night I had a dream that the Knicks made the playoffs and someone bumped this thread and everyone was like o_o ****.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

The knicks are a mess there not even a threat.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll say that the Knicks WILL make the playoffs. 


You can sig that ****. If they don't make it, then I'll change my SN.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

why not...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> Last night I had a dream that the Knicks made the playoffs and someone bumped this thread and everyone was like o_o ****.


When you start dreaming about a website, its normally time to take a break


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

How has this gone so long without another bump?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

If you go back and read this guy's posts there are some of the greatest lines ever spoken. This guy seems to have that New Yorker problem where they talk and talk and talk and eventually don't even realize what they're saying.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I think Frank created his own wikipedia article.. check it out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2006–07_New_York_Knicks_season










WTF?



And now for the greatest epic collection of frank quotes and "where are they now?" results, I present to you, the following:



frank9007 said:


> We have alot of talent.
> 
> As it stands right now, I see the Knicks winning 50 games just on talent.


That talent won them 33 games in the season he's referring to.



> The Knicks have the most talented backcourt in all of basketball.
> 
> Zeke will have (Marbury 21 ppg 10 ast) and (Francis 19ppg 6ast 7rpg) backcourt playing like Thomas and Dumars did back in the day.


Marbury: 16.4 PPG, 5.4 APG on .415 FG%.
Francis: 11.3 PPG, 3.9 APG, 3.6 RPG on .408 FG%

Probably the least efficient backcourt in the NBA for that season? And just for the record, by stating "back in the day" I'll assume that meant during their championship seasons, in which Dumars and Thomas put up the following numbers:

Dumars: 17.2 PPG, 5.7 APG on .505 FG% (1989); 17.8 PPG, 4.9 APG on .480 FG% (1990)
Thomas: 18.2 PPG, 8.3 APG on .464 FG% (1989); 18.4 PPG, 9.4 APG on .438 FG% (1990)

Pretty close, though.



> For years, and years the Knicks have been a doormat, but the best GM in basketball Isiah Thomas will do what "2 hall of fame coaches" could not.
> 
> So Zeke will makes those clowns look real bad this season.
> 
> Isiah Thomas = GM of the Year + Coach of the year


Who is now employed by the very obscure Florida International University, after being fired by NYK due to only winning 23 games with him coaching the following season. Don't forget the chants in MSG and all around New York asking for his head on the chopping block.



> You will regret the Curry trade when Zeke maximises Curry's massive talent.
> 
> Curry will become the 2nd best center in the NBA and an All Star 19ppg 8rpg 2apg 1blk FG 56% FT 70%


2006-07 actually was Curry's best season with 19.5 PPG and 7.0 RPG on .576 FG%, but two years later he can't get off the bench and is probably the fattest player in the NBA.



> Prepare,MSG will be the best home court in basketball this coming season.


..With 19 wins, it surely was fearsome. Below .500 basketball at home, too. Nice.



> Jerome James will be a thug under Zeke like he was for Nate McMillan.


In 2006-07, he saw the floor for 41 games putting up an impressive 1.9 PPG and 1.6 RPG. The following two seasons he's seen 4 games of action, combined. This is probably one of the worst contract signings in NBA history in terms of value vs production. Go Isiah.



> Jackie Butler will provide another big body that can score (7ppg 4rpg 49%)


When I first read this, I actually said "who?" aloud. His info page doesn't even exist on NBA.com.

Among further investigation, it seems that Butler wasn't even on the 2006-07 squad with the Knicks. The most relevant thing he's done since the previous year was sign a contract with the Spurs in the 2006 offseason, and then being a trading chip in the Luis Scola trade a year later.



> Since december of 2003 he turned a roster full crap, into probably the most talented team in basketball.


And reviewing the 2006-07 roster in terms of "where are they now?"...

- Renaldo Balkman: Since has been traded to Denver and is seeing very limited minutes. Known more to be a hustle guy than anything else.

- Kelvin cato: Played in 18 games during the 06-07 season, averaging barely 1 point per game on .318 from the floor. Faded into obscurity shortly afterward. NBA.com page doesn't even exist.

- Mardy Collins: Traded to the Clippers this season where he had his best season of 5.9 PPG and 2.6 APG.

- Jamal Crawford: Also traded, but this time to GSW. Finally playing in a system where his chucking is somewhat acceptable.

- Eddy Curry: Posted a decent season in 2006-07, but since then has basically ate his way out of the league, playing in only a couple of games this season.

- Steve Francis: Didn't play a single game this season and only 10 games the prior season after picked up by the Rockets. Considered irrelevant by most NBA fans and teams considering he's produced next to nothing for the past 2 seasons. Even if he was healthy, he wouldn't get minutes for Houston.

- Channing Frye: While with NYK in 2006-07 he posted a decent season but had notably low FG% for a big man (.433). The next season he shot .488 from the field with Portland.

- Jerome James: As we went over, one of the worst contracts in NBA history. Producing absolutely nothing but still with the Knicks.

- Jared Jeffries: Probably worthy of a 9th or 10th man on the roster for most other teams.. still produces decently considering his capabilities. Still a terrible shooter at only .432 career FG% and .242 career 3PT%. He posted an outstanding .083 from 3-point territory last season.

- David Lee: Probably their most promising prospect but from what I understand is seeking money NYK isn't willing to pay this offseason. Last year he had a career year and was easily New York's best big man. Under D'Antoni, he and Nate Robinson have flourished far more than any other player on their roster.

- Stephon Marbury: Since 2006-07 has become more and more irrelevant in Knicks fans' minds. A half-season long battle between him and D'Antoni ensued before being released and getting minutes with Boston where he was a far cry from any sort of production he put up in his previous seasons.

- Randolph Morris: Only appeared in 5 games in the 06-07 season with NYK. Career .358 FG%.. I'd bet most people on this forum don't even know who he is. His most productive season was this past season with Atlanta with 0.8 PPG and 0.9 RPG in 23 games.

- Quentin Richardson: Had a decent season in 2006-07 but had a very down season the next. Terrible FG%, still, and never really was a 3-point shooter like people are lead to believe. Career .354 from 3.

- Nate Robinson: Most recently New York's breakout player. Definitely not a player to build a team around, but he still is their best player. Last year he put up 17.2 PPG and 4.1 APG. He's a small guy who can dunk.

- Malik Rose: Now playing with OKC which should be his final stop. With NYK he recorded remarkably low FG% with .367 in 2006-07 and .268 in 2007-08. Should have never been considered a valuable peice to NYK in the first place. He was most relevant when riding Duncan's coattails, and since being with NYK he's been all but irrelevant.


So, in summary, a damn talented roster to say the least. Wow. Color me impressed.



> Jason Kidd fears Marbury he always has. Zeke will give him all the pointers, coach him and make him better player.
> 
> When that happens you will finally realise Marbury is better than Kidd.


And since then Jason Kidd has still stayed at a decent level while Marbury signs vet minimum contracts playing backup PG and competing with Tony Allen for time on the floor.



> The Knicks were a playoff team last year if not for the Larry the Clown.


While they did slightly improve from Larry Brown to Isiah Thomas, year 1.. nobody is saying it's much different and they'll both go down as disastrous seasons.



> The Knicks are the deapest team in the NBA. They can play uptempo, slow down grind it out type of game and can score inside and outside.
> 
> The Knicks defense will improve under Zeke, but the offense will be the best in the NBA.


Based on what was posted previously when I broke down that roster, you could have considered them possibly the least talented team in the league at the time. Their offense was one of the worst in the league shooting only .457 FG%. Curry being at .576 FG% bloated that team percentage, too. Without Curry they would/could/should have been down in the .425 range.. probably one of the worst offenses in NBA history.



> Zeke is waiting to rape the next GM. He's raped some of the best so called GM's (Paxson,Colangelo,R.C.Buford) and he raped the magic gm with the Francis trade aswell. Took atvantage of the poor Raptors with the J.Rose trade aswell.
> 
> Basically he's won every trade he's been involved in.


Considering the outcome of the roster he built, I'd say he was the one that got "raped".. although he was just dealing garbage for garbage anyway. I think if you looked back to team payroll (in comparison to the rest of the league) and consider it in accordance with team win/loss record and the quality and production of the players being paid this money, it has to be one of the worst in NBA history if not the worst. The Knicks were a complete joke. They seem to actually be gaining some traction now with an OK roster and uh.. some draft picks. At least Isiah isn't there anymore, so that has to be good.



> Everyone will not just eat their words, but they will choke on them.
> 
> So like i said keep taking shots at the Knicks but you will regret it


Another quote I didn't pick up was this guy saying "you guys will probably run and hide when this thread comes back up". Oh, Frank, I wish you were still around to read this and soak it up.


What have we learned? Don't make such asinine predictions on the internets at risk of being the laughing stock of the internets. And at least if you do, please stick around so we can direct our ridicule. Please?


----------

